# Advice on the 2017 Rogue SV



## japsru (Jan 22, 2017)

I am looking at purchasing either a 2017 Rogue or Honda CR-V. Many things I have already noted in person.

Very similar space sitting in the driver's seats and front passenger. A little more space in the CR-V passenger seat.

The CR-V moonroof pales in comparison to the Rogue Panoramic moonroof. Obviously the size. The shade on the CR-V is flimsy and cheap.

The interior of the CR-V doors, especially at the window controls and lock panel is flimsy. You can push on it and it feels as if it not supported inside the door.

Everything else is neck and neck.

I am looking for replies with some information on the 17 Rogue from people who already own them.
Thank you!


----------



## Grimper (Jan 25, 2017)

We just bought a 2017 Pearl White Rogue SV with the Premium Package yesterday. Like you, it was between the Rogue and the CRV.

My wife highly preferred the Rogue after driving both. It rides better, it feels more upscale in the cabin, and the seats are 100% better (she had back surgery years ago, so this is a big deal for her).

Honestly, I don't think you can go wrong with either one. But, the Honda manager looked puzzled when I told him "You're going to have a lot of competition from the new Rogue". (We'd driven the Rogue first).

If you have any specific questions, just ask.


----------



## Jabatama (Jul 13, 2017)

I was in the same boat last week.

We test-drive many, many times 2017 CRV and 2017 ROGUE. My wife liked CRV more, but the price difference swayed us to buy 2017 Nissan Rogue SV Tech Pkg. 

And we bought it 3 days ago. Still waiting to be delivered. We hope the new Rogue to be as reliable, as our current 10-yrs old Honda Civic, which never gave us a single probem.

Both CRV and Rogue are comparable and are nice vehicles, it is just a matter of long term reliability.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Long term reliability will be largely determined by the maintenance you give it. Word to the wise, just don't expect it to be as cheap to maintain or repair as your old Civic. Mind you this would be true as well for a CRV. Bigger more complex vehicles with awd usually have more servicing requirements and more expensive parts.


----------

